# Advice from wives or lady owners of RV's



## foggyparrot (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi everybody,

As you must all be aware, we have now commited to a Winnie Brave 31RQ.

Jill still has some reservations about using it on UK roads!!

Are there any ladies out there who would like to comment on American RV's in general. Not just the driving bit, but also the use and practicality of them.

We take delivery of 'Pooh' next Thursday. They have set aside the full day for us to take us through every aspect of use, care and maintenance.

By the way, I'm sure this will start another thread, insurance is with Tourer Select and is only £330 fully comp with full European breakdown cover!! That is for 4500 miles and does get a little more expensive (I don't know the exact amounts) for 6000, 10000 or unlimited miles per annum.

Any advice would be gratefully received.

Mike and Jill.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

with luck you will get some good advise from Sharon(Rocky) shortly ,on how to be the hostes with the mostes, how to entertain and what cakes to buy she owns an RV ,well Keith thinks he does but he only owns the noisey bit at the front and the left hand seat,the rest is Sharons :lol:
edit I think the loo bowl and black tank are Keiths also 8O


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think I share Jills reservations and although I am slowly developing breasts, I understand from the doc I am still rated as male. Even so I would be interested in reading the pros and cons of driving something the same size as the road is.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Mike & Jill

Personally I think RVs are great (but then I am biased).

Your Brave is very similar in layout to our Hurricane, from a "living in" point of view extremely practical, comfortable and with all the comforts of home....they have proper fridge/freezers, oven and microwave...what more could a girl want??...some wine in the fridge perhaps :lol: 

I cannot comment on the driving bit as I don't drive our vehicles (don't trust myself) although we frequently tow the show trailer which is 20ft behind an RV and James manages to manoeuvre that combination with little or no problems so without the trailer it can't be that difficult....I'm just too chicken to try it.

As long as you don't frequent single track roads you will be fine...after all, the bin men and busses manage OK :wink: 

Personally I couldn't imagine camping in a tent again (only did that once, there was nowhere to plug in my heated rollers!). I'm sure you will both love it to bits !


Have fun
Linda


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

apologies for being the wrong gender for this one! however, i can tell you that initially passengers in rvs feel quite vulnerable, esp on single carriageways when artics approach. you can help the driver by watching the centre line and reminding him/her to keep correct road position. recommend to drivers to drive to the kerb - easier than to the centre line. also, when lgvs approach, check your road position in your mirrors, check oncoming vehicle position, then proceed with caution as necessary. be particularly careful when railings, walls etc on lhs, as no escape route available! also when pulling out on m'way as big blind spot beside passenger. no doubt you already knew this, so apols in this case. HAVE FUN! We do! Des.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

foggyparrot said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> As you must all be aware, we have now commited to a Winnie Brave 31RQ.
> Are there any ladies out there who would like to comment on American RV's in general. Not just the driving bit, but also the use and practicality of them.
> ...


Right, this is advice, but lets get one thing quite clear.......
8O  _*I'M A BLOKE*_
Now that's quite clear, I need to give all due deference, respect and anything else Linda wants to NOT beat me  up for disagreeing with a couple of points!
1. American ovens are not great, they're CRAP! 8O I'll have to tell you this on Mrs Zaskars behalf cos she doesn't have access. Rip the dammed thing out and replace it with a Stoves 500 DIT or similar British oven.
It was the best 300 quid I ever spent at wifey's insistance and boy did I get some brownie points!  
If you want a second opinion, ask Kands and quite a few others on here, we've all done it.

2. Single track is a BRILLIANT place to drive an RV. It means that the brainless halfwit up you backside cant overtake untill YOU decide its safe to do so!
Admittedly, most of ffiona's RV driving has been in France where the roads and Autoroute is much quieter. She has driven over here, mainly motorway, and at the risk of sounding like a chauvanist PIG, she made a dammed good job of it. She'd probably be a lot better and more confident with more practise but like it or not, the simple fact is that it is usually the bloke who does most of the driving...........besides, she's a genius with a map.....I will NEVER EVER need or buy Tom Tom 

ffiona's likes.
1. the galley (now that the Brit oven is in). It's big, spacious and well equiped which is just as well as she is a qualified chef with the attitude to boot! "Thou shalt not enter MY galley without permission!!!!!"
........yes dear 

2. Large bathroom, lots of lights and mirrors for that all important hair do!

3. Proper double bed....no scrambling up ladders (Must admit, _*I *_used to enjoy that! That was my "den" up thier 

4 Huuuuuuuuuge full length wardrobe for the odd 20 dresses and the odd 30 pairs of flippin shoes! 8O  (least thats how it seems)

We've been fulltime for 6 years now and I keep making her promise to tell me if she gets fed up and want to move back into bricks and motar.
So far so good


----------



## foggyparrot (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi all its Jill. You are all so funny and it is a comfort to get replies. 

Having been 'tuggers' (sorry didn't mean to swear) for approx 18 yrs this is a whole new way of life for us. Mike is very comfortable with the Rv size, length etc. but to me it is HUGE. I love the space inside and have read many threads which have been very helpful.

I am sure when we get 'Pooh' next week I will start to enjoy the experience. Mike has just finished concreting the space at the front of the house ready to park Pooh , won't be able to see a thing from the kitchen window but at least we will be able to retreat into it away from the kids who haven't learnt the concept of 'leaving home' (they keep coming back'. 

Our aim is to look at fulltiming over the next two years so it is a great help to keep hearing from people who are managing it successfully.

Great advice re. the cooker i think that will definately be on the list to change. We are very sociable and love entertaining what can be better than the outdoor life , good food and something good to wash it all down.

Will keep reading and thanks again for all the reassurance you are offering, we hope to meet up with you 'experienced rv'ers someday and learn about your experiences first hand


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jill
I, like Zaskar am a bloke too, so I will not dwell to long on blokely things :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Just to agree that the Magic Chef really needs to be advertised on eBay :lol: :lol: :lol: we got proper money for our old one :wink: 
If you are picking up Pooh next week, why not come along to the Bring & Buy meet in Mansfield, there will be a couple of us RVers there and we can all admire your shiny new RV and offer advice on anything that you don't understand (that is if we do......)
It would be a great shakedown for you and the RV amongst friends and you will also meet a bunch of really nice, friendly people to boot, we would really love to see you both (and Pooh). It would also be a great way to break the ice with lots of folks on MHF and once you have been to one meet, I will guarantee it will not be your last, especially if you are "entertainers" because that will give Sharon a day off :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hope the handover goes well and also that we will see you at Mansfield...
RockieRV (Sharon) should be along to give advice sometime soon....

Keith


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

Hi,
Iamb Sue Lugnutts other half.I love our Rv fridge freezer means I can take half of iceland stock ,loads of cupboards to fill with every item of clothes we own ,larder means the grocery section of asda I must agree with the oven remarks dont bother using ours takes to long we have a glass oven and theres the microwave as well built in toaster and coffee maker,the only thing with the toaster you have to cut the bread in half to get it in.When travelling the kids we have the dining table to play whatever games they choose,and best of all we can pull on to any carpark or lay by and i can brew up and make sandwiches as i dont drive,and being able to do that means you dont have to pay silly prices for horrible tea and coffee in the service stations.the air condtioning you can use whilst in transit and was a godsend in France this summer,which we would not have done in our european van although i loved that one to.Mind you Dave has fallen in love with a 40ft bluebird with tag axle,its very nice but i dont think it would be suitable in this country ,so the moral is they can never be big enough ,(size matters)lol


----------



## foggyparrot (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi again 

Thanks Sue , it all does sound alot easier than towing a caravan, we usually get on the road and don't stop until we get where we are going. Arrive exhausted crossing legs and still can't get to the loo in the caravan because its piled high with 'stuff'. I can see the benefits of the RV and think I will just feel better when 'pooh' is parked up on the front (fingers heavily crossed that it is going to fit).

Hi Keith guess where the magic chef will be going (working the listing out now ready).

Mansfield sounds great, can you please tell me the dates and if we have to book , sorry still trying to find my way round the site and keep getting lost.

Mike wasn't being derogatory when he posted for 'female' advice its just that I am being a bit of a woman about it all. I know how you boys all like your big toys.

Anyway everyone is making me feel better


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jill
This is a link to the thread for Mansfield Bring and Buy meet http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=16629

And this is a link to the details http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=52

Look forward to seeing you there...
Keith


----------



## foggyparrot (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Keith thought I posted a reply to you but it is not there so apologies if it has ended up somewhere else anyway to repeat what i thought i had just replied thank you for the link have read throught it and it sounds ideal.

It will be ourmaiden voyage in 'pooh' and would be very reassuring to have some experienced 'friends' on hand.

Mansfield is ideal for us not too far away will talk to Mike when he gets home from work.

I take it we just ring the site and book in and ask to be with sited with everyone else?

And are you sure they can take a 32 ft Winnie (dooh me just being a woman again  )


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jill
Great news, Mike will love the idea.... Yep just phone and book in, but do let them know you have a 32 foot RV so they can site you appropriately, we have a 30 foot RV and we are in and so is another RV owner so I guess there is space. A good idea when booking in with an RV is to always check access for large vehicle, whether they have large pitches and all of the time we also ask for hardstanding.... You NEVER want to get it sunk down in mud!!!!!!
RV's cannot be extracted so easily due to the size and weight......

See you soon

Keith


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Mike and Jill

We look forward to meeting you both and seeing your new acquisition!! Rv's always thrill me - they are all so different.....

We are now on our fourth van, the last being an RV. We will always stick to an RV for reasons too numerous to mention. We, along with other RV owners, can fill you in on the benefits when we see you.

As Zaskar says, the American cooker has to go!

Rest assured, an RV is the closest you will ever get to home away from home with all the home comforts you wish to put into it.

Sharon


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

zaskar said:


> 2. Single track is a BRILLIANT place to drive an RV. It means that the brainless halfwit up you backside cant overtake untill YOU decide its safe to do so!


And how do attitudes like that endear you to those who drive smaller (perhaps more legal  ) vehicles?

Regards Frank


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> zaskar said:
> 
> 
> > And how do attitudes like that endear you to those who drive smaller (perhaps more legal  ) vehicles?
> ...


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Paul
What you need is a "green eye" warning system mate. These will alert you to the green eyed monster, driving his "legal" motorhome up your backside and hassling you to drive quickly :wink: :wink: :wink: 
Happens all the time mate, and I have not noticed the Ferrari C Class appear yet :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Watch where abouts you place that tongue in your cheek, someone will bite it off bud :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Keith


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

kands said:


> :
> 
> Watch where abouts you place that tongue in your cheek, someone will bite it off bud :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Keith


sorry mate, you've lost me there. :?:


----------



## 99573 (Jun 7, 2006)

*ladys in rvsh*

we have a 32ft holiday rambler, we have had it 7 months now. we have just come back from france.we took it on the tunnel with not any problem only the exhaust had to be sawn off as we would have been too wide.I love being away in the rv but am terrifed as a passenger i am a dreadful at saying watch this and watch that lorry coming, my husband put me in the back and put my daughter in the front to travel in france. my husband doesnt seem to have any problem driving it. its only me. i am always worried are we going to fit into sites and will we come across any narrow roads. we bought a truckers map to find out about low bridges. i find being away very comfortable and so easy to set up against the caravan we had before. we arte going away for new year on battery so im concerned how the batteries will last with the heating on but i suppose we will run the generator to boost them. i wouldnt swap back to the caravan especially when the caratow is sorted out so we can tow our little car. that is a downside i like to have a car .


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: ladys in rvsh*



redwell said:


> .............. i am a dreadful at saying watch this and watch that lorry coming................, ................ so im concerned how the batteries will last with the heating on but i suppose we will run the generator to boost them. i wouldnt swap back to the caravan especially when the caratow is sorted out so we can tow our little car. that is a downside i like to have a car .


Your not terrible, you are as we say "playing a blinder"  
I wouldn't be without ffiona constantly talking to me. I not too proud/macho/stupid to accept another pair of eyes. I consider myself to be a good enough driver to safely handle an RV, but I still preffr to drive when ffiona is with me.

You'll find that the blower fan uses quite a bit of electric on RV's, not to mention gas. Unfortunately, the generators (at least LP ones, absolutely EAT gas for fun, so go with a full tank and prefferably an "extend-a-stay".


----------



## 99368 (May 23, 2006)

Ok, I think I'm pretty well qualified for this one.

I AM A WOMAN!!!!! Yes! Well, at least last time I looked I was. And yes, I do ALL the driving of our 28ft RV after Keith had his C class licence revoked due to his brain tumour. So he has to sit in the middle of the road and I am regularly careering around almost in the gutter. 

If you're driving an RV for the first time (whether as a woman or not), I suggest you do what I did, which was get to a large emptyish motorway services and then switch places (usually with a man) and make yourself familiar with everything and take it up the motorway. By the time you have got yourself a bit more accustomed to being in the left seat and driving (and if you only go at the 'optimum speed' of about 55 you can quite happily sit there while others overtake you and become a bit braver about looking in your mirrors and things rather than blindly starting at the road in front of you too scared to take your eyes off it!!!!! :lol: 

By the time you get to where you are going, you will have some confidence and when it gets to A roads or even narrower ones you will be a little happier about trying to tackle things.

we have been going out in ours every other weekend for the last 8 weeks or so and the hardest bit is from our house to the main road, which is a little B road, very bouncy and narrow. My tip (although everyones RV will be made slightly differently) is that you need to have the edge of the grass verge in a line with the middle of your left knee as you are sat driving. That way I always know that I am not over the white line, nor am I in the ditch, but just skimming the edge of it, which is perfect positioning for oncoming traffic. It terrifies the living daylights out of you initially feeling like you're in the ditch, but you're really not and you do get used to it! There is great visibility in an RV so you get a good idea of what is coming in your direction well in advance and I quite often will indicate left and slow a little if I have a queue behind me and I can see there is nothing coming. Haven't yet had to stop and pull in, but would if I needed to.


Reversing is ok as there is good visability in an RV, plus there's nothing wrong with your passenger jumping out and just making sure you're ok.

I have to say there seem to be very few women RV drivers and if Keith could drive it then he would probably do most of it. I am comparatively young for RV'ing at 33 and I'm always up for a challenge, but a little confidence will take you a long way and will also get you huge respect from the MALE RV drivers and their female passengers out there!

So, that's my input as a woman RV driver. Personally I love it, there's nothing better than overtaking a lorry and looking over at them and for them to see a woman driving it! 8O 

Enjoy!! 

Jen


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

I am the ONLY one allowed to drive our RV. 

If you saw the state of the car that John drives you would understand why there is no way I would allow him to drive my baby! 

I didn't like being a front seat passenger when we were in the UK, who ever sat in the passenger seat would regular dive sideways away from the oncoming traffic! - or maybe that was John's driving. 

Having said that we have travelled the length & breadth of the UK in an RV it just takes a little bit more planning & forethought. If faced with an on coming RV most people do get out of the way but if not just stop let them get around you & go on when its all cleared. 

The positioning of the RV is difficult to judge at first, On our old one if the white line was disappearing on one of the screws in the windscreen then I knew we were in the right position. Some people get the RV in the right place & put little stickers on the inside screen to correspond with the white lines on the road - I can't seem to explain this properly. 

Our first RV was a 1979 model & broke down regularly always with John at the wheel, when I took over the driving she behaved impecably so we could only conclude that she didn't like men drivers. So it was over to me to drive. 

When we got our new van it was just assumed I would continue & I love it........I've driven in the UK, Spain, France, Holland & at the moment Italy which has got to be the worst place ever to drive! 


Being a woman I have nothing to prove - so it may take a couple of minutes longer to park, there is no rush. I just sit back & watch him running around checking & gesticulating in the camera or mirror and of course the driver does not have to do the smelly emptying! 

I agree the ovens are pretty rubbish but at least there is room to take the slow cooker/deep fat fryer/food processor/breadmaker etc etc. 

I think all Rv's have their own little foibles and you have to get to know each other before you become at ease with them. 

Good Luck and enjoy. 

Julie 
(Billym's missus) 

PS. John has just come back from driving through Rome in the car & he thinks its just like playing in a playstation game, no rules, just go for it! 

Naples yesterday was frightening!.... thats like a playstation game with your eyes shut!


----------



## 101276 (Oct 6, 2006)

*leave john alone*

I hope your not having a pop at John, Julie


----------

